# I am confused: Corsair or CoolerMaster 600W PSU?



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Which PSU is the best one...CoolerMaster Extreme Power Plus 600 Watts or Corsair Gaming Series GS600 600 Watts Modular PSU. *

*I am indeed a hardcore Gamer*.

Thanks in advance. 

My pc spec:

Intel 2nd Generation Core i7 2600 Processor @3.4 GHz 
Intel DH67BL Motherboard
1x 4GB DDR3 1333 MHz RAM
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1GB GDDR5
Seagate 500 GB 7200rpm Harddisk
Logitech Gamepad


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd go with the Corsair.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 4, 2011)

corsair


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 4, 2011)

Corsair gets my vote every time. Love my modular 750w pro series PSU.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 4, 2011)

Corsair


----------



## qubit (Dec 4, 2011)

I say Corsair too. They have a superb reputation and my HX850 has worked flawlessly for almost three years and is still going strong.

However, it's always best to look at reviews, so google those models and also look for PSU "roundup" reviews. Search for something like "GS600 review" and it will find it.

You can then always come back to us with questions about those reviews if you like. btw, fill out your system specs - it's cool to share.  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=specs

Finally, welcome to TPU!


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 4, 2011)

I would recommend the Corsair as well, hoping my AX1200 serves me well for years to come


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2011)

corsair FTW. check our PSU guide thread its in this section, somehow you missed it maybe.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 4, 2011)

What else can I say but Corsair ftw.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 4, 2011)

ditto Corsair too, even i got a Cougar xD


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 4, 2011)

seems unanimous, I say Corsair also


----------



## stefanels (Dec 4, 2011)

*+1 corsair*... I am very pleased with my TX750M


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2011)

Corsair


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 4, 2011)

The Corsair unit. Cooler Master makes decent stuff but it just isn't quite on pair with Corsair.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 4, 2011)

corsair and get some dual channel ram 1600mhz


----------



## Pigbearman (Dec 4, 2011)

Coolermaster

Combo-breaker!


----------



## specks (Dec 4, 2011)

Corsair for me even if people say coolermaster


----------



## Super XP (Dec 4, 2011)

Corsair - Hands Down.
Cooler Master does a great job in case designs, where as Corsair is great in Power Supplies.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 4, 2011)

ive owned that corsair GS600, its a good PSU.  all the rails where within spec, plenty of power, fan runs silent, good connections and plenty of them


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Coolermaster: 36A on the 12v rails
Corsair: 48A on the 12v rails

The decision is obvious! Corsair.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2011)

Cosair.

this particularCM unit isnt very good


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 4, 2011)

Go for the Corsair, and PLEASE get either a matching stick of RAM OR a Dual Channel 1600MHz DDR3 kit because you are killing your CPU/memory performance with just one stick of RAM.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 5, 2011)

coolermaster.......


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2011)

I say get the Enermax unit!!! Oh wait... I mean Corsair.

@Hoss


Spoiler



Oh stop it! LOL


----------



## kyussgr (Dec 5, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *Which PSU is the best one...CoolerMaster Extreme Power Plus 600 Watts or Corsair Gaming Series GS600 600 Watts Modular PSU. *
> 
> *I am indeed a hardcore Gamer*.
> 
> ...



Brand-wise I would choose the Corsair. But if you want a really really reliable psu brand go for Seasonic. They cost a bit more but you get a quality product. I have 2 of them, never a failure. The one in my PC is working 4 years now 24/7! no probs. The one in my previous rig (that I have now given to my mother) is working 7-8 years without probs (3 years 24/7).
Also I think that you should go for something bigger than 600W...at least a 750W (in case you want to upgrade in the future)


----------



## qubit (Dec 5, 2011)

+1 for Seasonic. I've got one and it's been quiet and efficient. They have a well deserved great reputation.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 5, 2011)

arent several Corsair PSUs just rebadged Seasonics?


Oh, I vote for the Corsair.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> arent several Corsair PSUs just rebadged Seasonics?
> 
> 
> Oh, I vote for the Corsair.



Older ones are, the newer ones are 99% CWT. My wife's Antec is SeaSonic built!


----------



## Water Drop (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got a Seasonic to replace an OCZ (which was about the same price) that died after only 3 years.  Happy with it so far.   Hoping it lasts a lot longer then the OCZ.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 6, 2011)

So... 80% say *CORSAIR* and 20% say *SEASONIC* And the winner is.... ?


----------



## Water Drop (Dec 6, 2011)

stefanels said:


> So... 80% say *CORSAIR* and 20% say *SEASONIC* And the winner is.... ?



Seasonic because all of the best Corsairs are built by Seasonic.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 6, 2011)

wise man but i say 850, sounds mental but itll run quiter and be more future proof if ocin


----------



## white phantom (Dec 6, 2011)

i'd go corsair personally, got the tx 650 and its not let me down think it must be a couple of year old now and still going strong, well built and well... just get one lol.....


----------



## TC-man (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,

To me it's more of a matter a choice between an outdated Acbel Polytech OEM (the Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W) versus a decent CWT OEM (Corsair GS600 600W). Then the choice is easy: Corsair GS600. But personally, I would buy the better Corsair PSU models such as the TX or HX series, and if you have bigger budget the AX series.

Cooler Master does have good PSUs, but you will have to know how to find them, the ones with Enhance, FSP and higher-end Acbel OEMs are the good ones to buy; avoid those cheapish Seventeam OEMs and lower-end Acbel Polytech OEMs (e.g. eXtreme Power/eXtreme Power Plus series).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Corsair is a reputable brand! I have personally never used coolermaster PSUs though.


----------



## IlluminAce (Dec 6, 2011)

Corsair. 

HardwareSecrets (.com) does the best PSU reviews I've seen on the net - well worth looking at some PSU reviews there to get the idea what each manufacturer's range is based on.

Of course, TPU reviews are good too


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Corsair is a reputable brand! I have personally never used coolermaster PSUs though.



Remember that 450W Dynex I had B? I knew it was the same OEM but cant remember which model it matched.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Go for the Corsair, and PLEASE get either a matching stick of RAM OR a Dual Channel 1600MHz DDR3 kit because you are killing your CPU/memory performance with just one stick of RAM.




*I want to go for another stick DDR3 RAM for my spec.....that is Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM. Will it be compatible for my existing Zion 4GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM on that same Intel DH67BL motherboard??? Plz help with ur suggestions.*


----------



## n-ster (Dec 7, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *I want to go for another stick DDR3 RAM for my spec.....that is Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM. Will it be compatible for my existing Zion 4GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM on that same DH67BL motherboard??? Plz help with ur suggestions.*



It SHOULD be ok. I would take the risk


----------



## MN12BIRD (Dec 7, 2011)

Do NOT buy the Cooler Master!

It's less efficient, doesn't have Active PFC and has less amps on the +12V rail!

Cooler Master eXtreme Power series are eXtreme crap.  Why they call their shitty, overpriced, dirty-ass, low end POS line "eXtreme" anything is beyond me.  Just fess up and call em what they are Cooler Master.  Entry Level power at best! Saying these are eXtreme anything without a derogatory adjective next to it is deceiving!  I feel sorry for any poor smuck who buys these things thinking they're getting a good PSU!

GAWD I HATE 'EM!

/Rant.

BTW as many have pointed out CM (like most brand names) doesn't actually make their own PSU and they use several manufactures to actually make them for Cooler Master.  So not all Cooler Master PSUs are junk.  Some are shit, others are great.  But most Corsairs are good and in this case the Corsair is much better.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 7, 2011)

Just buy the *CORSAIR* already !!!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 7, 2011)

which one that close to you locally, both of them is nice but if you have them locally is better


----------



## kyussgr (Dec 7, 2011)

MN12BIRD said:


> Do NOT buy the Cooler Master!
> 
> It's less efficient, doesn't have Active PFC and has less amps on the +12V rail!
> 
> ...



I know I shouldn't be laughing.... but I could help myself roflin' when I read your post this morning
I am sure that you have your reasons for being so angry. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## LagunaX (Dec 7, 2011)

Get a Corsair tx750 - that should last u for a while - a 600 might not be enough for a future, more powerful card - I had a Zalman 600w that had trouble booting up a 5870 with and overclocked 2600k - while the Corsair 750w didn't even blink.  However, I had a Corsair 500w that couldn't handle it either but it never had the watts to do so anyways...


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> It SHOULD be ok. I would take the risk



  Thanks...


  One more thing...*I want to upgrade my system in future for Crossfire with two Sapphire Radeon HD 6850s...so tell me whether my CORSAIR Gaming Series GS600 PSU is Crossfire-ready or not.*

This question is for all of you in this TPU forum.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 7, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> 
> One more thing...*I want to upgrade my system in future for Crossfire with two Sapphire Radeon HD 6850s...so tell me whether my CORSAIR Gaming Series GS600 PSU is Crossfire-ready or not.*
> ...



It should be enough as a 6850 is a very low consumption card... just make make each of your 6850s need only 1x6pin

It's funny but a 4890/GTX280 has about the same power consumption of 6850 CFX

Your Motherboard only has 1 PCI-E slot though so you shouldn't be able to properly do Crossfire


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

NB: the GS600 *isnt* modular. it comes with un-detachable cables.


and indeed it is crossfire certified by AMD.
http://support.amd.com/us/certified/power-supplies/Pages/details.aspx?item=490


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> It should be enough as a 6850 is a very low consumption card... just make sure each of your 6850s need only 1x6pin
> 
> It's funny but a 4890/GTX280 has about the same power consumption of 6850 CFX
> 
> Your Motherboard only has 1 PCI-E slot though so you shouldn't be able to properly do Crossfire




* I know that my existing motherboard is not compatible for doing crossfire,but i will upgrade that one too for a crossfire motherboard...

  So according to you,i m good to go for HD 6850 Crossfire with Corsair GS 600...right??*


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

hey, you are from india right?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Dec 7, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> * I know that my existing motherboard is not compatible for doing crossfire,but i will upgrade that one too for a crossfire motherboard...
> 
> So according to you,i m good to go for HD 6850 Crossfire with Corsair GS 600...right??*



If you want an opinion about CoolerMaster check my sig!I've used this system for the last 6 months with no problems and I know that the PSU is the heart of the system!Mine is not eXtreme though is Silent Pro M600 and I'm very happy with it...don't know about Corsair...never used one


----------



## n-ster (Dec 7, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> * I know that my existing motherboard is not compatible for doing crossfire,but i will upgrade that one too for a crossfire motherboard...
> 
> So according to you,i m good to go for HD 6850 Crossfire with Corsair GS 600...right??*



yes... btw, there is no such thing as a crossfire or SLI capable PSU. Every PSU can technically do crossfire or SLI, what you have to make sure is that you have enough connectors, amperage and wattage

Even the TX550M 550W PSU from Corsair would do fine for 6850 CF with an SB CPU


----------



## MN12BIRD (Dec 7, 2011)

kyussgr said:


> I know I shouldn't be laughing.... but I could help myself roflin' when I read your post this morning
> I am sure that you have your reasons for being so angry. Thanks for the heads up



Arg we sell them at work.  They're right beside some other brands that are lesser known.  But the ones beside them are Active PFC, 80+ cert, SLi cert, CF cert, better protection, Japanese caps, more amps on +12V rail....  heck they're even quieter!  Just a much better PSU in many, many ways.  Oh yeah, and they're the exact same price as the better ones beside them.  But people still buy the Cooler Master more times than not!  I want to grab it out of their hands and tell them the reasons why to buy the better PSU that costs the same.  But I can't unless they ask me what one is better.  The eXtreme series is overpriced like I said and that's the biggest issue.  I'm sorry but any brand name these days that's not at least 80+ cert (they're not even close to %80 efficient under typical load) is just bullshit!  If they where like $20 cheaper I could forgive them for being so bad.  But when you can get something that's so much better for the same price...  they make no sense!



_ALB_R3D X said:


> If you want an opinion about CoolerMaster check my sig!I've used this system for the last 6 months with no problems and I know that the PSU is the heart of the system!Mine is not eXtreme though is Silent Pro M600 and I'm very happy with it...don't know about Corsair...never used one



Yeah, but you have to remember those lines of Cooler Master PSU's aren't even made by the same manufactures.  The Silent Pro series is in another league compared to the POS eXtreme series.  Different manufactures, different designs, different grade of components, different level of certifications, different warranty etc etc.  If you put these two "600W" PSUs under full load testing the Silent Pro wouldn't be on the same page in terms of protection, ripple, efficiency etc.  The Silent Pro M600 is a great PSU, the eXtreme Power Pro 600 is junk.  That's the thing with Cooler Master you have to remember they use several manufactures to make their PSUs and like I said some are complete crap while others are amazing.  You can't just buy a PSU based on the fact it says Cooler Master on the box and you like that brand name.  Because it literally is just a brand name on the box.  It has nothing to do with who actually manufactured the thing.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Dec 7, 2011)

Couldn't agree more...remember that if you ask on official sites about wattage when goin crossfire with 2xhd6950 the minimum is 750W!!!!!Actually I'm playing BF3 every night on my system with OC'ed CPU 3.6 and vga @860mhz core


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 7, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *I want to go for another stick DDR3 RAM for my spec.....that is Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM. Will it be compatible for my existing Zion 4GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM on that same Intel DH67BL motherboard??? Plz help with ur suggestions.*



I say throw away that cheapo zion stick and get some corsair/g.skill ram 8gb DUAL CHANNEL 1600mhz cas 8


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 7, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> hey, you are from india right?




im not only from india, i m from kolkata too.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> yes... btw, there is no such thing as a crossfire or SLI capable PSU. Every PSU can technically do crossfire or SLI, what you have to make sure is that you have enough connectors, amperage and wattage
> 
> Even the TX550M 550W PSU from Corsair would do fine for 6850 CF with an SB CPU




   Thanks n-ster...


   Now plz help me 2 more things...

  1.  What is the difference between a modular PSU and a non-modular PSU ???

  2.  What you think which one will be the best option for my spec...Sapphire Radeon HD 6850  or  Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti ??? n respected PSUs for Crossfire or SLI ??


----------



## kyussgr (Dec 7, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> Thanks n-ster...
> 
> 
> Now plz help me 2 more things...
> ...



The 600W power supply will not be able to handle 560Ti in SLI.
Try using the PSU calculator yourself in:  http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine (read carefully the footnotes)
I've put your PC specs ( but I don't know how many fans you have in your case ) and it says that for SLI you will need at least 622W. Think about getting a 700W. Personally I wouldn't buy anything less than 800W or 900W. Remember that if your power usage is very close to the maximum output of the power supply the cooling fan of the psu goes mad = noise and you reduce the psus lifespan. Allow some headroom.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 7, 2011)

hence why i recomended a corsair 850TX or similar as its up to upgrades fairly quite psu too


----------



## kyussgr (Dec 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> hence why i recomended a corsair 850TX or similar as its up to upgrades fairly quite psu too



+1. I totally agree


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> I say throw away that cheapo zion stick and get some corsair/g.skill ram 8gb DUAL CHANNEL 1600mhz cas 8



He already has a stick why waste money?



_ALB_R3D X said:


> Couldn't agree more...remember that if you ask on official sites about wattage when goin crossfire with 2xhd6950 the minimum is 750W!!!!!Actually I'm playing BF3 every night on my system with OC'ed CPU 3.6 and vga @860mhz core



700W does fine for 6950CF, but remember that a 6950 uses about 50% more power.



trustworthy2011 said:


> Thanks n-ster...
> 
> 
> Now plz help me 2 more things...
> ...



You already have a 6850 so go with the 6850 route. Tell me though, does your current 6850 have only one 6 pin power connector? If you buy another 6850 make sure it has only 1 power connector

Modular PSU means you can detach cables from the PSU that you don't need, while non-modular ones have all their cables attached, which makes it a bit more of a mess in your case, but that's all



theoneandonlymrk said:


> hence why i recomended a corsair 850TX or similar as its up to upgrades fairly quite psu too



850W is overkill. He isn't doing GTX 580 SLI here



kyussgr said:


> +1. I totally agree



Why would you agree to that?


Hey, trustworthy, how much more is a TX 650 or TX 750 PSU? Because it is always best to have more headroom and room to upgrade. Here it is only 15~17% more for the TX750 which is definitively worth it. Also look into the XFX 750W PSU or maybe even other XFX PSUs.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> He already has a stick why waste money?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*So is there any difference in PSU PERFORMANCE between a modular and a non-modular PSU??
  I mean between Corsair TX650M and Corsair GS600 which one will be the better one for my PSU??*


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2011)

kyussgr said:


> The 600W power supply will not be able to handle 560Ti in SLI.
> Try using the PSU calculator yourself in:  http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine (read carefully the footnotes)
> I've put your PC specs ( but I don't know how many fans you have in your case ) and it says that for SLI you will need at least 622W. Think about getting a 700W. Personally I wouldn't buy anything less than 800W or 900W. Remember that if your power usage is very close to the maximum output of the power supply the cooling fan of the psu goes mad = noise and you reduce the psus lifespan. Allow some headroom.



Those calculators are so far off base it isn't funny. My 620W Corsair handles SLI and Crossfire of all but the high end cards with ease.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *So is there any difference in PSU PERFORMANCE between a modular and a non-modular PSU??
> I mean between Corsair TX650M and Corsair GS600 which one will be the better one for my PSU??*



No, Modularity is purely cosmetic.

The TX650 is better for you IMO.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> No, Modularity is purely cosmetic.
> 
> The TX650 is better for you IMO.




*  I dont have HD6850 yet,rather planning to buy bcoz according to different forums it's too quiet and very low power consumption and much more efficient in gaming...and if im not wrong i think u r still using HD 6870 CF for ur spec.

  So, my question is what you think 6870 is much more better in those above qualities for gaming performance or not??*


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the 6850 is fine for you. it all depends on the price the 6870 is compared to the 6850 where you live though, if the 6870 is only a few dollars more, go for it, but considering you might need a better PSU, I think the best bang per buck performance-wise and considering everything, TX650 + 6850 CFX is good


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I think the 6850 is fine for you. it all depends on the price the 6870 is compared to the 6850 where you live though, if the 6870 is only a few dollars more, go for it, but considering you might need a better PSU, I think the best bang per buck performance-wise and considering everything, TX650 + 6850 CFX is good




*  But the most interesting fact i noticed very recently that Radeon HD 6850 is NOT originally a Genuine AMD Certified graphics card...so how can i trust on that 6850??*

Refer to this link: http://support.amd.com/us/certified/graphics-cards/Pages/listing.aspx?p=All


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *  But the most interesting fact i noticed very recently that Radeon HD 6850 is NOT originally a Genuine AMD Certified graphics card...so how can i trust on that 6850??*
> 
> Refer to this link: http://support.amd.com/us/certified/graphics-cards/Pages/listing.aspx?p=All



Don't worry the 6850 is indeed an AMD card lol. This means nothing. Get the 6850, you'll be happy.

Actually, you could go with one more powerful card and not change your motherboard if you have the money. It would be a smarter move and could save you a lot of hassle


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Don't worry the 6850 is indeed an AMD card lol. This means nothing. Get the 6850, you'll be happy.
> 
> Actually, you could go with one more powerful card and not change your motherboard if you have the money. It would be a smarter move and could save you a lot of hassle




*What do you mean by that "one more powerful card" and "smarter move"?? i mean if you notice carefully every AMD certified card has its card to slot connector printed with AMD brand,but 6850 doesnt have in any manufacturer....dats why im scared of buying that one*.


----------



## kyussgr (Dec 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Those calculators are so far off base it isn't funny. My 620W Corsair handles SLI and Crossfire of all but the high end cards with ease.



Define EASE please if you can...... do you know anything about capacitor aging?? *Anyways I stated my opinion based on a method of measurement. Saying my PSU handles it with ease doesn't mean anything cause it is not quantifiable.*

*From your system specs I see that you have a single gtx580 and not sli or crossfire. You will burn the poor guy and this is not funny...   *


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL at this thread, the 6850s are geniune AMD PCBs (i should know i have one) and a TX 650 V2 is enough wattage and current for an overclocked cpu and SLi/Crossfire for a card like the 6850.

EDIT: Most if not all of the 6850 have one pci ex power slot 6pin. That is enough to show how low power it is. The TX650 i have has 2, 8pin connectors. The v2 is a better power supply, its slightly more efficient.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *What do you mean by that "one more powerful card" and "smarter move"?? i mean if you notice carefully every AMD certified card has its card to slot connector printed with AMD brand,but 6850 doesnt have in any manufacturer....dats why im scared of buying that one*.



because going with one more powerful card will save you money by not needed a new motherboard. With the money saved from not getting a new motherboard, you can get a more powerful GPU

and the 6850 is a genuine AMD card, do not worry about that


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> He already has a stick why waste money?



because memmory is cheap these days


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> because memmory is cheap these days



I could go on a tangent that this is part of why the world is so bad it is nowadays. But I won't. And unless you're an overclocker it won't matter anyway.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> because going with one more powerful card will save you money by not needed a new motherboard. With the money saved from not getting a new motherboard, you can get a more powerful GPU
> 
> and the 6850 is a genuine AMD card, do not worry about that



*But my Intel DH67BL motherboard is NOT a Crossfire compatible.*


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2011)

doesnt matter. im sure you will have to change the mobo in a couple of years.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 8, 2011)

Corsair PSU + AMD 6850 GPU = WINNER !!!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *But my Intel DH67BL motherboard is NOT a Crossfire compatible.*



Yes, that is why I suggest getting ONE SINGLE GPU that is more powerful. That way you don't have to do any CrossfireX or SLI

and correct me if I am wrong but dual GPU cards work too.

You can get a 6950, GTX 570/580, 6870 x2 ... All great cards that won't make you need a new mobo


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2011)

kyussgr said:


> Define EASE please if you can...... do you know anything about capacitor aging?? *Anyways I stated my opinion based on a method of measurement. Saying my PSU handles it with ease doesn't mean anything cause it is not quantifiable.*
> 
> *From your system specs I see that you have a single gtx580 and not sli or crossfire. You will burn the poor guy and this is not funny...   *



And if you read my sys specs, you would see that the 980X rig is powered by a 1250W Enermax psu. That is not the system I am referring to.

By with ease I mean my _original release (circa 2006)_ Corsair 620HX had no problems powering an OCed to 4 GHz QX9650 and a 4870X2 setup as recent as 6 months ago (making the psu nearly 5 years old). Albeit the card itself is only mildly OCed (not even to CCC limits). The 4870X2 draws almost exactly what a 6870 crossfire setup would.

A few things contribute to this being possible. First, Corsair underrates most of their psus. Second, the psu calculators are all garbage and inaccurate. And last, mid range graphics cards don't draw a whole lot of power these days. A 6870 draws 175W at worst. 2 of them would only draw 350w, and that's under furmark, not gaming conditions. They would draw around 300w during gaming. No, it doesn't leave a ton of headroom, but it will do it without complaint.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Yes, that is why I suggest getting ONE SINGLE GPU that is more powerful. That way you don't have to do any CrossfireX or SLI
> 
> and correct me if I am wrong but dual GPU cards work too.
> 
> You can get a 6950, GTX 570/580, 6870 x2 ... All great cards that won't make you need a new mobo




* But I dont have that much of budget now to buy above mentioned cards...my budget is maximum 10000 INR ($200)....so is there any great card according to your knowledge within my budget???*


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2011)

When you say you want to crossfire the 6850 and buy a new mobo etc, when were you planning on doing this? because by this spring the 7000 series will be out

Buying a 6850 or 6870 now and upgrading to a 7000 series card might be a good option here...  What is the cheapest 6850 and what is the cheapest 6870? and what is the cheapest GTX 560/560Ti?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2011)

I lean towards the nVidia cards right now, only because their driver quality is higher at the moment.
I'd probably go for a 560.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> A few things contribute to this being possible. First, Corsair underrates most of their psus. Second, the psu calculators are all garbage and inaccurate. And last, mid range graphics cards don't draw a whole lot of power these days. A 6870 draws 175W at worst. 2 of them would only draw 350w, and that's under furmark, not gaming conditions. They would draw around 300w during gaming. No, it doesn't leave a ton of headroom, but it will do it without complaint.



all of this is true, and is worth repeating. so i quoted it.



Wile E said:


> I lean towards the nVidia cards right now, only because their driver quality is higher at the moment.
> I'd probably go for a 560.




for multi GPU i'll say nvidia is ahead, but for single GPU  they're both good. i've not had any single GPU issues for a long time with ATI.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 9, 2011)

The corsair you listed is not very good. I think it has chinese caps. if i were you i'd go for a seasonic if possible


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> for multi GPU i'll say nvidia is ahead, but for single GPU  they're both good. i've not had any single GPU issues for a long time with ATI.





*  What about a single Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 for my spec???*


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2011)

I personally never had problems with AMD or NV in the desktops... only time I've had trouble is in the mobile department, and I've had problems with both

I personally think AMD is good for multi-GPUs as well.

The Corsair he listed is good enough. Compared to the CM, the Corsair is MUCH better.

Give us the prices so we can tell you what is good. We can't tell you to buy a 6850 if a 6870 is 5$ more, we can't tell you what you need if you don;t tell us the prices


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2011)

silkstone said:


> The corsair you listed is not very good. I think it has chinese caps. if i were you i'd go for a seasonic if possible



It's caps are along the lines of Teapo in quality. Not the best, but not bad either.

And find me a Seasonic psu capable of this output in the same price range.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I personally never had problems with AMD or NV in the desktops... only time I've had trouble is in the mobile department, and I've had problems with both
> 
> I personally think AMD is good for multi-GPUs as well.
> 
> ...



Corsiar is better than the CM one, but for the same price he should be able to pick up a seasonic which is even better. From what i remember, that model corsair use Chinese caps while all seasonics have Japanese caps.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2011)

Nix that, Seasonic S12II 620 is like $5 more. Worth the extra money.

Well, that is if they are available where he is. Seasonic carries a premium in some markets.

EDIT: This also proves my point about Corsair underrating their PSUs. The 600w Corsair does the same amount of amps on the 12v rails as the 620w Seasonic. Both do 48A. And both have the same warranty.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I personally never had problems with AMD or NV in the desktops... only time I've had trouble is in the mobile department, and I've had problems with both
> 
> I personally think AMD is good for multi-GPUs as well.
> 
> ...




*Sapphire HD 6850 = 9000 INR

Sapphire HD 6870 =  10500 INR

MSI HD 6870 OC = 11000 INR
*


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> all of this is true, and is worth repeating. so i quoted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*  I have APC 600VA UPS...Will it be OKAY with Corsair 650 Watts PSU ???*


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2011)

^yes.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

stefanels said:


> Corsair PSU + AMD 6850 GPU = WINNER !!!




*   What about Corsair PSU + AMD 6870 GPU ???*


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2011)

arre, itne bar sabkoi bola, abhi kuch toh kharid lo.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd say to keep with the 6850 if choosing between those... Are there any other choices? like a GTX 560?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 9, 2011)

Are you stil confused?


----------



## TC-man (Dec 9, 2011)

silkstone said:


> The corsair you listed is not very good. I think it has chinese caps. if i were you i'd go for a seasonic if possible





silkstone said:


> Corsiar is better than the CM one, but for the same price he should be able to pick up a seasonic which is even better. From what i remember, that model corsair use Chinese caps while all seasonics have Japanese caps.



Hi,

Teapo is Taiwanese and that's a huge difference; Teapo caps for PSU are quite okay, while for motherboards they were pretty bad (so I am told). Anyway, I would take a PSU with Teapo caps over any PSU with no-name Chinese caps. I also would buy a PSU with Japanese caps due their  higher quality and durability.

As for a Seasonic PSU, try Seasonic M12II 620W or XFX PRO 650W*** which makes use of a Seasonic OEM.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2011)

If you go the XFX 650 route, make sure its not the XXX edition.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> If you go the XFX 650 route, make sure its not the XXX edition.



you're telling an indian to get the non XXX Edition? 
XFX is more expensive.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> you're telling an indian to get the non XXX Edition?
> XFX is more expensive.





I meant to avoid this one: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story1&reid=181

XFX PSUs are usually top notch and are more in line with the HX series of Corsair, but you never know the prices in foreign countries


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 9, 2011)

More than a few people have said corsair PSU have problems running SLI these are 1050w ones, When i was running SLI on only a 850w coolermaster PSU which was 2-3 years old i just brought a new PSU which is coolermaster, I say go for what you think is the best both are good but Corsair charges more and some time your not paying more because its better.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2011)

End of Story: Low end: HD6750 Midrange: GTX560/HD6850 High end: GTX560 Ti 448 core/HD6950 2GB. Don't bother looking anywhere else. Oh also did I mention, all of these can be done on a semi-decent 2nd tier 550W, Cheiftec, Xigmatek, LEPA, FSP, BeQuiet ..... I can list a few more

@n-ster

Expanding of your post: pretty sure XFX are Seasonic built psu's


----------



## silkstone (Dec 9, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> More than a few people have said corsair PSU have problems running SLI these are 1050w ones, When i was running SLI on only a 850w coolermaster PSU which was 2-3 years old i just brought a new PSU which is coolermaster, I say go for what you think is the best both are good but Corsair charges more and some time your not paying more because its better.



Cooler Master really depend model to model as they source OEMs to make their PSU's. I guess Corsair do too, but the cheap corsair ones are still pretty good.

I had a BM to a forum thread comparing Corsair, Seasonic and my PSU, but i can't for the life of me find it. I was advised by one of the staff that review the PSU's there to go for a Seasonic, else if i wanted to re-cap the PSU go for a Corsair and if not then my current one.

srlsly tho, to the OP, Search for some reviews on the PSUs u r interested in, there should be plenty about as both are popular models. Hardwaresecrets may be a good place to start.


----------



## DeViLzzz (Dec 10, 2011)

*Corsair > Coolermaster*

Right now Corsair > Coolermaster


----------



## stefanels (Dec 10, 2011)

What a great confusion.... take the Corsair PSU and the 6850/6870 GPU and everything will be OK....


----------



## n-ster (Dec 10, 2011)

Yea the 6850 and Corsair PSU... GS600 or TX650 both do fine but I'd prefer the TX650

and yes XFX PSUs are Seasonic built


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 10, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Yea the 6850 and Corsair PSU... GS600 or TX650 both do fine but I'd prefer the TX650




*You prefer the TX650. Do you mean Corsair TX650 V2* ??


----------



## n-ster (Dec 10, 2011)

yep


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

Corsair FTW


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 10, 2011)

n-ster said:


> yep




*Is TX650 V2 manufactured by Seasonic ?? I mean are TX650 V2 PSUs 100% Seasonic built *???


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *Is TX650 V2 manufactured by Seasonic ?? I mean is TX650 V2 PSUs 100% Seasonic built *???



Seasonic. It wouldn't matter though, they're still solid.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=230

The TX650 V2's bigger brother, the 750, got a great review from jonnyguru


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> *More than a few people have said corsair PSU have problems running SLI these are 1050w ones*, When i was running SLI on only a 850w coolermaster PSU which was 2-3 years old i just brought a new PSU which is coolermaster, I say go for what you think is the best both are good but Corsair charges more and some time your not paying more because its better.



I'm sorry, but I need to see proof of that. I just don't believe them at all, unless they just so happened to get the rare defective unit. A 1050w Corsair will run a Crossfire/SLI ANYTHING at anything but competition benching speeds and voltages.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 10, 2011)

n-ster said:


> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=230
> 
> The TX650 V2's bigger brother, the 750, got a great review from jonnyguru



*Forget about 750, i dont have that much of budget, tell me the reviews of TX650 V2.*


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I'm sorry, but I need to see proof of that. I just don't believe them at all, unless they just so happened to get the rare defective unit. A 1050w Corsair will run a Crossfire/SLI ANYTHING at anything but competition benching speeds and voltages.



some of corsairs earlier really high wattage stuff was two units in the one shell, slipping back into multi rail designs. the only problems where from people who used molex -> PCI-E adaptors and so on, and overloaded one rail, ignoring the other.

all of that came up in my research when i got this 1000W unit.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 11, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *Forget about 750, i dont have that much of budget, tell me the reviews of TX650 V2.*



My point was that the TX line is good... There usually will be minimal difference between the 650W and the 750W PSU, therefore the 650W should be just as good.

I cannot find a TX650 V2 review. But don't worry, the TX, HX and AX line of Corsair are awesome, and the TX650 V2 should be just as good as the TX750 V2


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> some of corsairs earlier really high wattage stuff was two units in the one shell, slipping back into multi rail designs. the only problems where from people who used molex -> PCI-E adaptors and so on, and overloaded one rail, ignoring the other.
> 
> all of that came up in my research when i got this 1000W unit.



So, user error? I don't really see that as a fault of a psu.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> yep




*But in TX650 V2 there is lower output (0.5A, 6W) in -12V rail than other Corsair PSUs...would it make any difference/problem for my spec ???*


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *But in TX650 V2 there is lower output (0.5A, 6W) in -12V rail than other Corsair PSUs...would it make any difference/problem for my spec ???*



the negative rails arent really used any more, so no, not a problem.

can you please stop posting in colors every post? its unpleasant to look at, and a problem for users like me who use mobile phones to view TPU.




Wile E said:


> So, user error? I don't really see that as a fault of a psu.



yes, that was my point.


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the negative rails arent really used any more, so no, not a problem.




Hi Mussels,one more thing....

*Will the TX650 V2 be quiet and silent enough for my spec ??*


----------



## n-ster (Dec 12, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> Hi Mussels,one more thing....
> 
> *Will the TX650 V2 be quiet and silent enough for my spec ??*



The TX650 isn't known to be loud so you shouldn't have a problem with that. The loudest part of your PC is usually the GPU


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> The TX650 isn't known to be loud so you shouldn't have a problem with that. The loudest part of your PC is usually the GPU



*Do the TX650 V2 have Japanese caps ???*


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *Do the TX650 V2 have Japanese caps ???*



These kind of questions are easily searchable.

Taken from Corsair's product page:


> Features
> 
> •Conforms to the latest ATX12V v2.31 and EPS 2.92 standards, and is backward compatible with the ATX12V 2.2 and ATX12V 2.01 standards
> •A dedicated single +12V rail offers simple configuration and maximum compatibility with the latest graphics cards and other components
> ...


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> These kind of questions are easily searchable.
> 
> Taken from Corsair's product page:




_*I have Corsair TX650 V2 PSU...will it be enough for APC 600VA UPS ???*_


----------



## n-ster (Dec 12, 2011)

AFAIK, you can use any UPS... The only difference is how long the computer will be on after an outage


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2011)

The UPS will be enough for the PSU and the rest of your system. If you have any more questions, please list them in one post. The fact is, the PSU you are choosing is good for your system. It will do what you need and (barring any defects, which is unlikely) it is a very good PSU. If you are seriously looking to buy a PSU, buy it.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 12, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *Do the TX650 V2 have Japanese caps ???*



It's about the formula, not where the caps are made. Anyway, lol I don't believe this thread is over 5 pages.  There's no reason for it to turn into a sitcomedy... told you that the eXtreme Power is a cheap, ATX 1.x unit with a weak built and performance. It's not something you should use. The TX650 v2 on the other hand is a good SeaSonic built. Since you won't be pushing it anywhere near it's limits, it'd be more than sufficient and cool running for that machine.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread it's like "the young and the restless"... in 10 episodes the main character just do 10 steps... LOL


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> These kind of questions are easily searchable.




*Will my Intel DH67BL motherboard support Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz DDR3 memory??*


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 13, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *Will my Intel DH67BL motherboard support Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz DDR3 memory??*



Are you even trying to ask productive questions at this point after erocker said something about easily searchable questions?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *Will my Intel DH67BL motherboard support Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz DDR3 memory??*



seriously? you even had to quote his message to ask that?


either start taking this seriously, or i'll just lock this thread.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 13, 2011)

Just lock it please


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> seriously? you even had to quote his message to ask that?
> 
> 
> either start taking this seriously, or i'll just lock this thread.



*Dont ever threaten me in nywaz....answer me properly watever im asking you senior guys.*


----------



## trustworthy2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> seriously? you even had to quote his message to ask that?
> 
> 
> either start taking this seriously, or i'll just lock this thread.



*Dont ever threaten me in nywaz....answer me properly watever im asking you senior guys.*


----------



## specks (Dec 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> either start taking this seriously, or i'll just lock this thread.



Just lock it. Corsair wins anyway. (and ban the guy above)


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2011)

trustworthy2011 said:


> *Dont ever threaten me in nywaz....answer me properly watever im asking you senior guys.*



No. We are not your personal internet search engine.


----------

